# Simple brew controller



## jonnir (7/3/15)

Hey all

Was looking at picking up one of controllers from Lael but can't afford it at the moment but still looking at building some sort of controller for my 3v system. 

So what I''ve got at the moment and what i've got planned for the future is as follows 

1 x 2400 watt hlt
1 x 3600 watt bk
1 x 40L esky MT
1 x LBP for HLT to MT xfer

Future plans
1 x 3000 watt herms

I like to over size components for the simple reason of why not so in saying that I'm looking at the following

Stc 1000 @ 30A - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300905528687?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Power On indicator - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300553603094?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

What I'm having trouble finding is a suitable rotary switch rated to atleast 20A. Your help would be greatly appreciated!!

Any other suggestions would be fantastic to

Cheers all!


----------



## sponge (7/3/15)

Use a 24V relay for the rotary switch if possible. Tis a little safer doing it that way, but means you'll also need a power supply.


----------



## Camo6 (7/3/15)

Or even a 240v mechanical relay. You'll still have 240v at the switch but it won't be handling the load of the element.


----------



## jonnir (7/3/15)

Some links to the things your talking about?


----------



## Camo6 (7/3/15)

On phone but search for "240v coil 15a relay."
Or sponge's option search for a 24v power supply and similarly rated switch.


----------



## jonnir (14/3/15)

So i've just ordered the following, hopefully it all arrives here in the following weeks

Switch - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/390992195189
30A Stc - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300905528687
Power Indicator Lights - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10pcs-220V-22mm-Green-LED-Power-Indicator-Signal-Ligh-/300553603094?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item45fa640816

Total cost should be less than $100

Lets see how this bad boy goes!


----------

